# Design of Creep–Resistant Steel Welds



## هانى شرف الدين (12 يونيو 2007)

Design of Creep–Resistant Steel Welds

Design of Creep–Resistant Steel Welds
D. Cole and H. K. D. H. Bhadeshia
University of Cambridge
Department of Materials Science and Metallurgy​Pembroke Street, Cambridge CB2 3QZ, U.K.


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا هاني باشا


----------

